# Crookham Manor - AKA Crookham Court School - Harlequin or Motability Manor - May 2013



## nelly (May 14, 2013)

Splored with Skeleton Key, Lara, Trog and Peaches

Crookham Court stands on the former site of Crookham Manor house, built around the start of 14th century and destroyed in 1543, and subsequently Crookham House which was demolished around 1850. The construction of the current building started around this time and continued in two more phases over the next fifty years.

It’s served several purposes such as a manor house, a junior school and a school for children of people serving at Greenham Common. It was abandoned for some time after the US Air Force left the area and purchased in 1961 when it was used as a boarding school until 1990

In 1988 three of the teaching staff were sentenced to a total of 26 years in prison for the long term sexual abuse of pupils, the school closed in 1989 and in 2012 another teacher, and then United Nations Head of Security in Kosovo was jailed for four years after a pupil filed complaints with police after informing his counseller of the abuse from his teenage years

















































Yup, like some of the staff here would lend you 10p to phone Esther















After we got out to get the externals we got spotted and gave it legs, we may have ended up using the neighbours garden as a short cut and found an animal graveyard, Pet Sematary or what?


​


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 14, 2013)

Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 14, 2013)

beautiful pics!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 14, 2013)

wicked shots as always nels


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## oldscrote (May 14, 2013)

Cracking stuff Nelly


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 14, 2013)

Nice report, I did this place a little while back but didn't disclose details:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15667#.UZIhS0rh6So

I never made it inside though :/


----------



## perjury saint (May 14, 2013)

*Cor! Bostin pix them is!! *


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 14, 2013)

Really like this place. A wonderful galleried stair hall, thanks for sharing. It's a shame the place is tainted by it's fairly recent past. The torn childline sticker is very poignant.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 14, 2013)

Fab stuff Nels as usual, it is a top splore aint it


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 14, 2013)

Superb set of pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (May 14, 2013)

like this lots


----------



## tank2020 (May 14, 2013)

Very smart. some great pics


----------



## alex76 (May 14, 2013)

great shots as always nelly


----------



## nelly (May 15, 2013)

alex76 said:


> great shots as always nelly



Special thanks Alex


----------



## TeeJF (May 15, 2013)

I really do need to get down there to see this place!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 16, 2013)

Great shots and report


----------



## Silent Hill (May 16, 2013)

So many nice things to say about this place. Great report and pics


----------



## lost (May 16, 2013)

Nice work getting in the chapel, we couldn't find a way in.


----------



## Nessatiti89 (May 23, 2013)

You've captured sone great shots of this place


----------



## MPurbex (May 25, 2013)

cool pics...hoping to visit there soon!


----------

